# Victory VAP, what are you using for fletching?



## Steve_M. (Feb 26, 2018)

What fletching are you using on your VAPs or for that matter any other skinny arrow?

I'm using Kurly Vanes on mine. I want to get an idea what other options are out there in the form of vanes, feathers, etc.

I primarily shoot indoor and 3D out to 35 yards.


----------



## 10X Archer (Mar 7, 2016)

The 2" KSL Jet 6 vanes are working very well on my X10's.


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

XSWings 60mm low profile. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## abrennan (Mar 23, 2014)

EliVane P3. Very happy with them.


----------



## huckduck (Nov 24, 2014)

XSWings 40mm on my VAP V1s


----------



## starground (Mar 5, 2018)

XSWings 60mm low (no off set) on my outdoors V1's.


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

Gateway Rayzr, but currently trying the tiny nano Bjorn Dragons.
VAP 1000 for barebow 3d, indoor, field and target.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

Q2i Fusion-II Vanes on VAP 500 for barebow target and field/3D.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Impulse 3"


----------



## derpa-fox (Jan 18, 2015)

I stopped using VAPs but I still have them and they have the RangeOMatic spinwings on them. Same ones are also on my x10s although I've considered something more durable


----------



## Rael84 (Feb 22, 2016)

Bohning Air vanes. Pretty durable and have worked well so far.


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

Xs and Brady vane in silver. 
I tuned and fletched 6 of each in the same quiver. I shoot them interchangeably at 18 and 30. The bradys are noticeably more durable as the xs sort of chip apart. Both are great imo. I’ll try the jet next.


----------



## chase128 (May 29, 2015)

Brady Soft Spider on one set, Spin Wings on the other.


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

both Jet6 2" and XSwing 1.8" low profile..... jury is still out as to which I like best.... kinda looking like XSWing may win


----------



## teebat (Oct 28, 2013)

Steve_M. said:


> What fletching are you using on your VAPs or for that matter any other skinny arrow?
> 
> I'm using Kurly Vanes on mine. I want to get an idea what other options are out there in the form of vanes, feathers, etc.
> 
> I primarily shoot indoor and 3D out to 35 yards.


Eli vanes, p3,s

Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdoc (Jul 31, 2012)

Sk 300 flex fletch, great broadhead flight


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

Bohning X vanes shield cut.


----------



## lowellhigh79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Barebow shooting VAP1 900. The medium 1.8" Spider vanes are grouping better than the 1.75" KSL Jet6. May try the Soft Spider vanes next.


----------



## ehorvat888 (Jul 25, 2015)

Max Hunters on mine

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## sprinke (Jul 9, 2015)

Flex Fletch 187


----------



## knotdodger (Oct 2, 2005)

I have AAE wav vanes. They do just fine for me.
Although , I just recently placed 50 mm. XS Wings on. Have not had a chance to try them yet. But the weather finally broke here. So I can shoot this weekend.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Wav vanes


----------



## 74f100 (Sep 17, 2017)

I have elivane p3 and wav vanes, testing now, so no real opinion on what i like better


----------



## buzzycos (Mar 31, 2016)

VAP V3, AAE Elite Plastifletch EP-23. It was all that my local shop had in stock


----------



## sean91285 (Oct 4, 2010)

AAE Wav


----------



## HbDane (Sep 13, 2013)

2" bat wing feathers and I don't think I'll go back vanes.


----------



## TheArdentArcher (Jun 11, 2017)

XS Wings 60mm Low. They are super durable.


----------



## Captain Kirk (Sep 11, 2016)

I shot VAPs in the last 5 years with SpinWings 1 3/4, WAVs and XS-Wings 50mm low (actual setup)

Performance rating on personal experience (low to high): WAV, SW, XS
The WAVs did best in windy situations, but durability and gluing was a nightmare.


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

AAE WAV vanes


----------



## Fixgenset (Mar 22, 2013)

Boning 2.3" X vanes worked great.


----------



## 74f100 (Sep 17, 2017)

I've been testing the last few weeks. I have been getting slightly better groups out to 35 yds with the p3 elivanes, compared to WAV vanes. I really wanted the WAV's. For me they're much easier to install than the elivanes. I just hate that freakin tape. I'll go back to WAV's at some point with more offset. For this group, I only had at most 1 degree.


----------



## 290Guy (Mar 26, 2018)

I run Air Vanes for outdoor target and some 3D. Other 3D and hunting setup 2" Blazers.


----------



## Coodster (Feb 3, 2006)

1.87 vanetec swift.


----------



## LVVW (Feb 21, 2017)

I have a set of V6 600's with Bohning impulse 3" that I have abused indoor and out, and they have been very durable. Current set up is V1 600's with Bjorn 225's which so far have been pretty good. Only down side to these is they seem to be very picky on what materials are needed to attach them. 
Marcus


----------



## sprinke (Jul 9, 2015)

Anyone using rigid vanes also fletch with offset or helical? What jig do you use?


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

I drew silver offset lines with a straight bitz clamp and jig and then fletched with helical clamp and WAV.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

ryan b. said:


> I drew silver offset lines with a straight bitz clamp and jig and then fletched with helical clamp and WAV.


Bohning x vanes here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bruce_m (Jan 23, 2012)

Eli P3 on X10's


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

sprinke said:


> Anyone using rigid vanes also fletch with offset or helical? What jig do you use?


I do and I use a Bitzenberger with a straight offset clamp.


----------

